# Family of Carbon Fiber Slingshots



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is what I call a "Family of Carbon Fiber Slingshots.

It started with the unfinished one and the one with tubes that I put in my Bug Out Bag over a year ago. Friday I made the one reminiscent of a DanKung Luck Ring and the largest of the bunch which is one of my Favorite size and shape slingshots to shoot.

The carbon fiber is 6mm thick and the palm swells are Paduk and finished with CA glue.

I am going to post more about the little Dankungesque shooter, it's evolution and how it is to shoot, in another theread.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The Dankungesque is really sharp!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ray those are slick man! nice work! I bet they are nice and light and strong! the padauk looks really nice too, good job!


----------



## Deadshot (Dec 3, 2012)

Really like the second in from the right!! Quality looking shooters.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Very envious right now.

Good looking group.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

VERY cool Ray! Kinda low key, but classy. The color combo is sweet, love the fade of the paduk into the carbon fiber...nice work man.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I love the combination of materials. Man, those are really awesome!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooters ray


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Beautiful Sir!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking slingshots. :bowdown:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I am willing to adopt every one of them 

Its always nice to see your work Ray.

LGD


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely work - even the one without palmswell/scales looks great, but those paduak additions make for a beautiful combination


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok one more WoW!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

They are impressive Ray! What is CF like to work as a material ? Does it blunt blades and ruin sanding drums? I would like to make a slingshot from CF but the only sheet material seems to be 3mm thick .. would it be possible to glue two sheets together for strength? Thanks .


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Really cool, i can't believe you've managed to endure all the carbon fiber. I hate the hazard aspect with carbon fiber, but it's amazing material to work with.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

Absoloutly stunning  love the one with the pinky hole looks a perfect little pocket hunting catapult


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

They look Awesome ray is 6mm carbon fiber strong enough I ask because I may try one see how it comes out very nice work fella ATB Phil.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow ray!! Out done yourself!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. Just posting fresh slingshots to feed our slingshot addiction. There is something about carbon in a slingshot, where the carbon isn't hidden I love. It is light, super strong. The only down side could be if in some weird way the slingshot got a nick in it with a knife along the long line of the fiber direction that enable a sliver of the fiber to come loose and one could get a sliver. Highly unlikely and fixable.



luxor5 said:


> They are impressive Ray! What is CF like to work as a material ? Does it blunt blades and ruin sanding drums? I would like to make a slingshot from CF but the only sheet material seems to be 3mm thick .. would it be possible to glue two sheets together for strength? Thanks .


Cutting is the biggest challenge in what tools I have to cut with. It dulls metal cutting blades so I use a jigsaw tile blade. It looks like a bunch of little pieces of metal bonded to the edge of the blade. I have rigged my portable router table and my jigsaw, so my jigsaw can mount under the table.

Sanding though is no problem. I do take care to capture the dust as best as I can by rigging up dust collection and breathing protection from the dust. I don't want any of the dust loose in my work area. Heard it is not good for us.

Glue away but I am not a glue guru but proper prep and a good epoxy should be fine.



phil said:


> They look Awesome ray is 6mm carbon fiber strong enough I ask because I may try one see how it comes out very nice work fella ATB Phil.


Super Strong!!


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh my, they are all gorgeous! I am especially loving the Dankungesque one, small but perfectly formed.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Man those all look great but the Dankungesque is dreamy! Very nice work Ray.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I couldn't pick one over the other. They are all just spectacular in my eyes, Ray. You show a lot of willingness to do hard work in your stuff. Sometimes I get tired just thinking about what it takes. :bowdown:


----------



## vingius (Jan 8, 2013)

congrats,high quality!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very classy looking shooters, well done!


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Those are awesome looking!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Great work, looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------

